# 10% Discount Code



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

I've asked and been told before that its okay to post this here:

Share these special pet accessory offers

A free cat toy with every Danish Design cat cosy bed 

A piece of vet bedding with the selected wicker dog basket 

Pet id tags and pet beds on ebay at a one off reduced price

10% discount using code xmas10 on the website


----------



## catsandcanines (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry if you've not been able to get through to me via phone. If you press 1 and leave a message your call will be returned.


----------

